

40 Alternatives to College - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/04/new-book-40-alternatives-to-college/

======
GatitoLindo
I don´t think that this really belongs here... While it could be interesting,
it´s essentially just blogspam trying to sell an e-book for 99 cents.

~~~
zotz
I must disagree. Altucher belongs on HN.

"I do this with all sincerity. I priced the book as little as I could (99
cents) and it’s even free for Amazon Prime members. Any meager money I make on
this will be donated to whatever foundation I can find that can keep people
from going to college. Nothing in my career has anything to do with this. It
did not help me in any way to spend 100s of hours getting this book ready and
available to you and your children.

I am shamed by the indentured servitude that our 22 years olds find themselves
in when they graduate. Student loan debt just topped a trillion dollars for
the first time. I am ashamed by an America that let this happen. I describe in
the book the groups who benefit from that trillion dollars. They don’t care
about 18 year olds. They care about their own egos. They care about money."

